# Chuyên bỏ sỉ thùng rác 120L 240L 660L giá thấp, thùng rác nhựa giá rẻ tại đồng tháp- lh 0911082000



## nhienhuynh (20/10/21)

*Chuyên sỉ lẻ thùng rác nhựa, thùng rác 120 lít, thùng rác 240 lít, thùng rác 660 giá rẻ cạnh tranh.
Hiện nay các tỉnh miền tây đang hứng chịu dịch một cách nặng nề, áp lực cho các nhân viên y tế về chăm sóc bệnh nhân, kèm theo đó rất nhiều rác thải cần được sử lý. Trong điều kiện cấp bách chưa tìm được công ty cung cấp thùng rác chất lượng với giá thành rẻ thì quý khách hàng hãy đặt niềm tin vào chi nhánh công ty công nghiệp sài gòn chúng tôi, Với 3 chi nhánh đặt tại vĩnh long, Sài Gòn và hà nội đủ sức cung cấp nhu cầu sử dụng thùng rác của tất cả các  bệnh viện, công ty trong cả nước. Với mức giá rẻ so với thị trường, công ty bán thùng rác với giá sát, giá rẻ, giá sỉ cho quý khách. Thùng rác 120 Lít, thùng rác 240 lít, thùng rác 660 lít được nhập trực tiếp từ thái lan, hàng chất lượng giá thành thấp. LH 0911.082.000- NHIÊN
GIAO HÀNG NHANH- KHUYẾN MÃI HẤP DẪN
Hãy đến với Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn để được tư vấn trực tiếp
Giao hàng nhanh- Giá rẻ- lh 0911.082.000- Ms. Nhiên 
1. Thùng rác 120 lít nhựa HDPE- Composite*



- Kích thước: 550x 490x 930mm
- Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE, Composite
- Màu sắc: xanh, cam, vàng, đỏ
- Mẫu mã: 2 bánh xe, nắp kín
- Chất lượng: mới 100%
- Bảo hành: 6 tháng

Thùng rác màu vàng chứa các Chất thải rắn lây nhiễm là loại chất thải lây nhiễm phát sinh từ quá trình khám bệnh, điều trị, giám định, phòng ngừa bệnh ở người, có chứa vi sinh vật hoặc độc tố sinh học gây bệnh cho người, bao gồm:

– Chất thải sắc nhọn bao gồm các loại kim tiêm, kim luồn, kim bướm, kim chọc dò, kim châm cứu thải bỏ; ống pipet, ống mao dẫn, ống xét nghiệm thủy tinh bị vỡ; lưỡi dao mổ, lưỡi dao cạo dùng cho người bệnh; những vật sắc nhọn khác nghi hoặc có dính máu, dịch sinh học người bệnh.

– Chất thải rắn lây nhiễm không sắc nhọn bao gồm: các chất thải thấm máu, dịch cơ thể; các chất thải phát sinh từ phòng cách ly; dây truyền dính máu, truyền plasma (bao gồm cả túi máu); găng tay y tế; catheter, kim luồn mạch máu không sắc nhọn; ống hút đờm, ống thông tiểu, ống thông dạ dày và các ống dẫn lưu khác; bột bó trong gẫy xương hở;

– Chất thải có nguy cơ lây nhiễm cao là chất thải phát sinh trong các phòng xét nghiệm như: bệnh phẩm và dụng cụ đựng, dính bệnh phẩm;

– Chất thải giải phẫu bao gồm: các mô, cơ quan, bộ phận cơ thể người được thải ra sau phẫu thuật; nhau thai, thai nhi; xác động vật thí nghiệm.
*2. Thùng rác 240 lít nhựa HDPE- Composite



*
- Kích thước: 740x 600x 1015 mm
- Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE, Composite
- Màu sắc: xanh, cam, vàng, đỏ
- Mẫu mã: 2 bánh xe, nắp kín
- Chất lượng: mới 100%
- Bảo hành: 6 tháng
*3. Thùng rác 660 lít- xe đẩy rác 660 lít




- Thùng rác 600 lít 3 bánh- nhựa HDPE, nhựa Composite*
+ kích thước: 1320x 900x 1080mm
+ Mẫu mã: 3, 4 bánh xe- nắp kín
+ chất lượng: mới 100%
+ màu sắc: xanh

*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LONG LIÊN HỆ:
CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại Miền Tây: QL1A ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.
Tại HCM: 154 QL 1A, phường Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12*
*Hotline: 0911.082.000- Ms. Nhiên
Mail: nhienhuynh41@gmail.com*


----------

